

Google Chrome == spyware tool :Logistics company warns developers. - Lockheed

Below is the mail sent from the swizz HQ of logistics company Kuehne+Nagel about Google Chrome to their developers. The company is planning to ban Chrome across their network.For Your Entertainment:<p>[quote]<p>ON SEPTEMBER 3rd, 2008 GOOGLE LAUNCHED HIS NEW BROWSER "GOOGLE CHROME". ECHO IN TECHNICAL PRESS IS DISUNITE. THE RANGE VERIFIES FROM "EXCELLENT" UP TO "DISASTROUS".<p>The facts are ;
1. Google Chrome is a beta version!<p>2. One day after launch major vulnerabilities were detected.<p>3. Google Chrome read each character typed in and stores it for later use by Google.  A perfect spyware tool.<p>4. Google Chrome creates an identifier for each installed browser and sends this to Google.<p><pre><code>   This allows Google to create user profiles etc.. Analysts says the identifier has the same impact then social identification number.

</code></pre>
so most corporate's are blocking Google Chrome ....<p>http://www.kn-portal.com/<p>[/quote]
======
jgfoot
It's open source. How tough would it be to make a fork that did not do these
things?

------
noodle
question: are most companies then also blocking all google products, since
they basically are all also beta versions that do similar things? gmail will
track and store your emails and use them to serve you ads. google toolbar
tracks your browsing habits, etc..

